

Volunteer Service for NGOs in India - nautical
http://hasvol.com/

======
nautical
A free service where NGOs can list the requirement for volunteer. Will majorly
focus towards college students and "new professionals".

------
dkverma
Nice somebody at least is doing something for NGO'S, Specially free of cost.

